# Paisley's in heat. Help with diapers



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Paisley is in heat. I bought some diapers from Petco. This is the first time I have had to deal with it. She happened to be somewhere else the other times (vet, friends house for weekend, training/boarding for a couple of days, she got trained for a few weeks, etc.) I bought the x small petco brand washable diapers. They say they are for dogs in heat. However, they don't say how to wash them and I have no clue. How can I get the stains out? I would love some opinions from other malt owners that have gone through this same thing.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sorry but why isn't she spayed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not much help here. All our dogs are spayed or neutered except for the breeders or show dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

My brother's dog went into heat before she was fixed because our vet couldn't get her in soon enough. Maddie was spayed at 6 months I believe. My brother's dog is a poodle mix and she was around 16lbs at the time so my advice might not be fantastic. We used doggie diapers and regular baby diapers because she doesn't have a tail. We ended up putting a pair of baby underwear over the actual diaper because she was tearing it off. I've seen diapers at walmart that are a cloth material and you buy inserts for them so I assume it's like putting a pad in there. At the end of her heat when she wasn't bleeding as much we just used underwear and regular pads but I'm sure Paisley is a lot smaller so that wouldn't be a good route. My brother's dog heat was AWFUL she cried and moaned for weeks on end. You really have to keep a good on them during heat because she was trying to leave the house at any chance she got. I believed to get the stains out we used a stain remover.

I hope you plan to get her fixed in the future.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When Grace was in heat I used a panty liner from Whole Foods (natural.... all cotton).

Then I'd just remove it.

Washed the covers at least once a day (I had enough - think 8 total).... and made sure to rinse them/wash them with borax while waiting to throw them in the laundry.

They shouldn't be kept on her that long to stain. It can cause an infection. Change the pads every 1-2 hours.

If you are leaving her unattended I would put her in an xpen with nothing on... she will take care of herself.


I know spaying is important... but wish people would remember sometimes there are circumstances where it can't happen right away or ever.... Like with Babinka's heart condition.... or Grace's liver issues. Of course I don't know the reason here.... but will offer my experience anyway.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my Miss Bow is 14 1/2 years old she wears diapers all the time, I buy Huggies diapers I cut a whole I the middle on the diaper side where there is no tags (like Velcro) I use the size 1 I bet you could use the new born and it would work for you
Miss Bow goes through 6 to 8 diapers aday.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright thanks for all of the ideas and help guys! She got really sick a while ago and she wasn't able to get spayed. The vet wanted to wait until she got better because they didn't want any complications during surgery. I got Paisley when she was a puppy and too young to be spayed. When she was the correct age one of my friends in NC that is a dog trainer. She trained her for a while. She said it would take a month at the most, but it took a lot longer and I got her back when she was 9 months old and she went back to the trainer because she still wasn't minding like she should be. That time took a lot longer and I missed her first birthday and got her back just in time for Christmas. She was scheduled to be spayed in mid Jan. after the holidays. The night before she got sick and had to go to the dog ER. Then they told me they were going to wait a while until she was better. It has kind of been a reoccurring thing. She hasn't had it in a while and they wanted to wait until it had been a month with no problems to do it. It has been 3 and a half weeks, so when her heat is over I will be scheduling a new appointment and hoping she doesn't get sick. I have definitely been trying to get her spayed, but it has just been a little complicated. I wouldn't use the same trainer again. She said she would get her spayed, but she "never got to it." She will be spayed soon!


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought some cloth underwear type things from Petco. They had a place where I inserted a piece of a mini-pad (human). One mini-pad could be cut into about 4 pieces. The panties had velcro sides like a diaper and a hole for the tail. I had 3 pairs, so I could wash 2 while she wore 1. This was for Isabel my chihuahua, she couldn't be spayed till after 2 because of liver issues. I now have Misha, and she just had her first heat. She too has liver issues and we will spay her before her next heat. Luckily this heat was silent and I didn't have to use anything.

Oh! I only had to was the covers every few days, but changed the pad every few hours. It was very easy to get off and on for potty.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't help you. I have never been through a heat cycle. All my dogs have been spayed. I also did my own dog training. I have actually never heard of a dog being sent away for training except for guide dogs and such. It's an interesting concept, except then wouldn't your dog be more tuned into the trainer and not you? Just curious.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I can't help you. I have never been through a heat cycle. All my dogs have been spayed. I also did my own dog training. I have actually never heard of a dog being sent away for training except for guide dogs and such. It's an interesting concept, except then wouldn't your dog be more tuned into the trainer and not you? Just curious.


Actually...here in Mass it's quite common to send your dog away for a few weeks for training and then you spend a few days in training yourself. My good friend trains service dogs for the government and brings many dogs to her home for training that are not service dogs. I had a trainer come here to my house and was told that a toy like our babes wld not need that intense training and much more recommended for a mid to large size breed! 

As for the diapers...can't help you there...Lacie was spayed before her first heat:yes:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Actually...here in Mass it's quite common to send your dog away for a few weeks for training and then you spend a few days in training yourself. My good friend trains service dogs for the government and brings many dogs to her home for training that are not service dogs. I had a trainer come here to my house and was told that a toy like our babes wld not need that intense training and much more recommended for a mid to large size breed!
> 
> As for the diapers...can't help you there...Lacie was spayed before her first heat:yes:


I have never heard of this and personally couldn't imagine being away from Maizy and missing out on precious bonding time with her- I trained her myself and did a pretty good job might I say!! She's perfect- but each to there own!!!! 

I unfortunately due to a mess up at the vets did have to go through 1 heat and it was ok but not ideal and I wish I didn't have to I did not use diapers just covered bed and sofas as the heat itself was very minimal we just wiped her regularly with baby wipes!! 

She was not herself it was horrible to see my baby so unhappy during her heat and I was petrified to take her out- so didn't I did not want to chance anything!!!!

I would whole heartedly recommend everyone get there fluff spayed ASAP I did after her heat as I never wanted to go through that again!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

When she got trained she went to NC and then the trainer (my friend) state in my house and told me about what she had trained her to do. I didn't know she was going to have her for so long, or I wouldn't have done it. I scheduled a spay for her on the 15th. I am very nervous, but it has to be done! She is just too sad.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Is that enough time to get past the heat? I had the impression it went on for weeks and weeks! Or maybe it just seems like it. 

I adopted a little dog who, I found out as I was sitting in the SPCA lobby after doing all the paperwork, had come into heat. My vet was willing to spay her anyway, but afterwards said it had been a bad idea because she had lost a lot of blood. She recovered okay, but it was scary!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace was in heat for 21 days.... it was the longest 21 days of both our lives...


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Many vets will spay during a heat. I knew there was an increased chance of bleeding, but nothing else. But when I went to Dr. Jean Dodds, she said I need to wait until Misha's hormones are back to normal, at least 4-6 weeks AFTER her heat. So Misha will be spayed then. There is no chance of accidental pregnancy, my males are neutered and Misha doesn't even go out to potty, she uses piddle pads.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't know it lasted so long. I guess the vet will spay while in heat because they didn't say anything about it. I might reschedule. I don't want her to lose to much blood. I'll definitely check into that.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If she is still in heat, she should not be spayed...

You need to wait for it to stop.

The only reason she should be spayed during a heat is if there is an infection.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Kelly went through one heat before she got spayed. I never had a female dog before, and had never been through a dog's heat cycle. It was work, washing and changing her underwear, changing her pad. I also washed her private area everyday and sometimes more than once. She would also take out her pad from her underwear and eat it which was really annoying, lol! And keeping her away from Dolce who was also intact was nerve-racking. I made them take turns in the crate to prevent pregnancy. During her heat they were never alone or too close to one another, and I was always paranoid!

After her heat cycle I had to wait over a month to get her spayed. The uterus can still be swollen and it's dangerous to spay so soon after a heat. I'm glad that was her first and last heat!! Never again will I wait too long to spay and if I ever have another male dog, I'm definitely neutering him. It's too risky to have it the other way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paisley's Mom, the main thing is you are moving in the right direction to get her spayed. Going through one heat w/a pup isn't fun, but there is some evidence that it is also positive for the dog medically (I know some will disagree here) most esp. if the dog is quite young w/the first heat. A dog should be finished growing for optimal benefit.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

When I adopted Zooey, she was in heat and I was required to get her spayed anyway. She did absolutely fine. I would always recommend spaying before the first heat, though, if possible


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just remembered, mine not only lost a lot of blood during the operation, she repeatedly pulled out her stitches while staying at the vet's and made it worse. And then when I brought her home, my other, female dog was pestering her all the time and I had to protect her from possible injury from her pal.  

A very memorable mess. This was in 1985.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The thing I remember is it went on forever! I thought it was never going to end! Everyone here was so great and supportive 

And... I remember Grace was very moody and clingy. She didn't want Gus anywhere near me or her....and she wanted to lay on me and be carried all the time.

So glad I never have to do that again!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have no choice but to go through the heats with Babinka! I hate it when she goes into heat..........................puts alot of stress on her heart!!! I cant have Babinka spayed no vet will touch her as she was born with a severe heart condition and any kind of surgery would kill her!!! my other two are fixed!! Funny Babinka bleeds but not alot!! so I do not use anything to cover her up and I just take a wash cloth to clean her! If we go to events I keep her in the stroller zipped up with her brother and sister!! If things were diffrent, I would have had Babinka spayed!


----------

